# A couple of guns for sale



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm headed for my second surgery on my right shoulder, and am no longer interested in abusing it any longer. I have a Winchester M/70 WinLite 300 Win Mag it has been bedded and had the locking lugs lapped. With the Leupold 3-9 Compact it weighs in at a shade under 8 pounds. Includes loading dies. I'd like to get $750 for it. The McMillan kevlar stock is still available from Midway for over $400.

Next up is a Ruger Blackhawk 41 Rem Mag. 4 5/8" barrel with custom cherrywood stocks. Includes 150 or so brass and cast bullets, and loading dies. I need $400 for this one. 

PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

41 mag sold. 

Winchester 300 still available.


----------

